# Mac bloqué au démarrage



## temoiss (25 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous je viends d'avoir un blem avec mon mac , j'explique;
quant je démare le mac une fenêtre me dit que celuis ci n'a pas été arreté  correctement;
SOS disque vérifi et répare les érreures puis me dit que les vérifications et réparations on étés effectuées avec succès je clic donc sur ok là une fenêtre souvvre affichant le logo du finder et MAC OS 9.2 écrit en grand et bien sur la barre de défillement m'indiquant démarage en cours et la tous se bloque y conmpris la souris je ne peux plus rien faire sauf appuier sur le bouton pour l'éteindre.
Que puis je faire pour le débloqé .
IBOOK power G4 je ne peux malheuresement vous donné plus d'infos sur le matos vue que je ne puis y accéder.
à l'aide S.V.P


----------



## NightWalker (25 Avril 2005)

Salut...

Je pense que tu n'as pas posté au bon endroit... si je ne me trompe pas tu es encore sur OS 9 et non OS X...

Si c'est le cas, peut-être qu'un modo qui passe par là... :modo:

En attendant, si tu es bien sous OS 9, peux-tu essayer de démarrer ton iBook en appuyant sur la touche shift (maj)... ceci permet de démarrer ton iBook mais sans les extensions...


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2005)

Suite à ton MP...

Avec la touche shift enfoncée et en redémarrant ton Mac tu as bien le message quelque chose comme "les extensions sont désactivées"...

Sinon, il va falloir ré installer OS 9...


----------



## temoiss (26 Avril 2005)

j'ai aussi éssayé la toushe shift mais rien ne s'affiche, j'ai aussi éssayé alt + comm + f + O
 puis faire un resset comme indiqué sur un autre lien mais la aussi rien ne se passe . puis -je installé mac OS X version 10.2 ( que j'ai a disposition ) si oui comment puisque je ne peu, ni désinstallé, ni ouvrir le  lecteur ?


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2005)

Je suis un peu perdu... tu as dit dans ton premier poste que lors du démarrage tu as OS 9 qui s'affiche... et là tu me parles de réinstaller OS X 10.2 ?

Tu as donc les deux système d'installer sur ton iBook ???

Dans ce cas c'est peut-être juste ton iBook qui ne sait plus il faut démarrer sous quel OS. Tu peux essayer ça... lors du démarrage garde appuyer la touche "Alt" jusqu'à ce que tu aies un affichage te demandant de démarrer sur quel OS. Là tu sélectionne OSX, qu'est-ce que ça donne ?


----------



## temoiss (27 Avril 2005)

je m'éxuse de ne pas avoir été assé éxplicite. En fait le mac qui est malade et que je n'arrive pas à ouvrir , lui possede le OS 9, l'autre , puisse que j'en ai deux, celui la je lui est installé le OSX version 10.2? D' OU MA QUESTION puis je installé cette version
 sur le mac malade est si oui comment ?


----------



## temoiss (27 Avril 2005)

pour répondre à ton autre question , lorsque j'appuis sur la touche ALT au démarage 
j'ai un  écran bleu avec le logo du disque dur et en dessous ecrit ( l'ibouc )
et d'un coté une fleche et de l'autre une fleche qui à la forme d'un cercle , et rien ne se passe qu'en je clic sur l'un ou l'autre


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

As tu essayé de zapper la  PRAM ?
Appuye sur commande, cption, P et R en même temps lors du démarrage.


----------



## NightWalker (27 Avril 2005)

temoiss a dit:
			
		

> je m'éxuse de ne pas avoir été assé éxplicite. En fait le mac qui est malade et que je n'arrive pas à ouvrir , lui possede le OS 9, l'autre , puisse que j'en ai deux, celui la je lui est installé le OSX version 10.2? D' OU MA QUESTION puis je installé cette version
> sur le mac malade est si oui comment ?



Oui, à priori c'est possible, mais donnes nous quand même la config/model du Mac. Il n'est pas impossible que tu sois obligé de faire la mise à jour du Firmware avant de pouvoir installer Jaguar..

En attendant tu peux toujours essayer la manip GlobalCut...


----------



## temoiss (28 Avril 2005)

bonsoir; j'ai éssayé la soluce de GLOBALCUT, marche pas non plus.
je désespère      
le faite est que je ne peux absolument rien faire , je ne peux acceder à rien c'est bloqué, bloqué, bloqué


----------



## NightWalker (28 Avril 2005)

Est-ce que tu arrives quand même à démarrer la machine depuis le CD d'OS 9 ou  OS X ?  

Si jamais tu arrives à démarrer le Mac depuis le CD d'installe, est-ce que ton disque monte sur le bureau ? ça permet déjà de savoir si ce n'est pas le disque qui est HS...


----------



## temoiss (29 Avril 2005)

élas non , la machine étant bloqué je dois ouvrir le lecteur par l'orifice de secour et quand le cd se trouve à l'interieur rien ne se passe.
En bas à gauche de mon écran il y a un logo qui represente deux fleches, l'une sur l'autre une allant vers la droite l'autre vers la gauche.
est-ce que un burin et un marteau pourraient m'aidé à réparé


----------



## NightWalker (29 Avril 2005)

Donc tu as pu mettre un CD d'installe dans le lecteur, en revanche tu n'arrives pas à démarrer dessus... est-ce que tu as bien appuyé sur la touche C pendant le démarrage de ton Mac pour dire à ton Mac de démarrer depuis le CD ?


----------



## grig (30 Avril 2005)

En bas à gauche de mon écran il y a un logo qui represente deux fleches, l'une sur l'autre une allant vers la droite l'autre vers la gauche.

Peut-être que je me trompe, mais ça ressemble à ce qui apparait lorsqu'on a active le partage de fichier.


----------



## temoiss (30 Avril 2005)

bon voilà les dernieres nouvelles, aprés avoir le lecteur avec le bouton de secour j'ai introduit le cd pour installé le OS X version 10.2, ensuite j'ai démaré en appuyant en même temps sur C et la au miracle ça à démaré; l'installation c'est très bien passé j'usqu'au moment ou on me demande d'insérer le deuxieme cd pour les extentions, choe que je fait et la tous s'est éteind et plus moyen de faire quoi que se soit , j'ai même enlevé la batterie mais sans succé je suis maintenant devant un ordi qui ne s'allume plus du tous et la je crois que je vais éssayé la solution burin-marteau


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Mai 2005)

Zappe tout ce qui est zapable ....

Je pense que tu à un problème au niveau des tes micros-programmes... qui entraînent le blocage de Mac OS 9... et X.2 à l'install...
Pomme+Alt+P+R pour les Pram, et regarde sur les manuels de ton zHiBook, normalement, il y à quelque part un moyen de réinitialiser "L'unité de gestion d'alimentation".

Si non, à tu pensé à brancher ton portable sur le secteur pour pas qu'il ait une panne de courent à cause d'une batterie vide ? Je sais que sur le zHiBook de ma voisine, il n'y à pas d'indicateur de batterie lors de l'installation de Mac OS X....

Aussi, si ton Mac se bloque juste au moment de sortir le CD, c'est peut être parce que le lecteur de CD à un problème. Cause de tous tes autres problèmes.


----------



## grig (3 Mai 2005)

le zapping de la P-RAM, c'est pomme+Alt+P+R au démarrage, et tu dois entendre le son de démarrage CINQ FOIS avant de lacher la combinaison clavier, sinon, tu ne zappes rien du tout. En principe tout le mond sait ça, mais comme on oublie toujours de le rappeler...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2005)

grig a dit:
			
		

> le zapping de la P-RAM, c'est pomme+Alt+P+R au démarrage, et tu dois entendre le son de démarrage CINQ FOIS avant de lacher la combinaison clavier, sinon, tu ne zappes rien du tout. En principe tout le mond sait ça, mais comme on oublie toujours de le rappeler...



Je savais qu'il fallait attendre la bénédiction avent de relâcher les touches... Mais pas 5 Fois ! -Merci de l'info... ou alors tu disais ça pour son modèle de Mac.... le mien : Deux coups suffisent pour zapper la Pram. Et c'est selon le manuel. J'ai déjà fait tenté un reset pram avec seulement une bénédiction, et j'avais perdu tous les paramètres propre à mon matos.... Ou alors je l'ai faite directement dans le firmware ??? ze ne sais plus...


----------



## grig (5 Mai 2005)

Tout sur le Zapping de P-RAM ici: http://www.ietmac.com/Mac_OS_imac/2g_imac_zapper_PRAM.html


----------



## Bernard53 (5 Mai 2005)

Et pourquoi ne pas aller à la source chez Apple ?


----------



## grig (7 Mai 2005)

parce que DEUX carillons de démarrage comme ils préconisent chez Apple, ça ne suffit pas pour zapper la PRAM, et en plus c'est brouillon et mal expliqué !


----------

